

Ask Technical co-founders: % of time developing, sys-admin'ng? - cuchoperl

If you are a technical co-founder: How much % of your time you spend developing, and how much as a sys-admin? Thanks
======
ryanto
Platform as a service architecture is so cheap these days that you can pretty
much drop that sys-admin time down to 0-1% with very minimal cost.

------
staunch
It varies a lot. Overall I'd say less than 10%. There are times when it's most
of the day though.

------
olalonde
Almost no sys-admining once everything is set up. Maybe just update the server
software.

